# Looking for a specific QR path code...



## faithiefaith (Jul 24, 2013)

I really love the look of this!







so I'm planting some bamboo in a pretty path.

my problem is, I can't find the QR for the mossy looking planks of wood, I can only find the QR for the water. Anyone good with this type of thing and can help me find the paths?


----------



## Fairlee (Jul 24, 2013)

It is such a nice path! O_O


----------



## faithiefaith (Jul 24, 2013)

Fairlee said:


> It is such a nice path! O_O



right?!  goes so well with the bamboo. I found another but it's just the wood with no moss on it. I'll maybe try to recreate it if I can't find it (oh boy, that should be a disaster... lol)


----------



## Pickles (Jul 24, 2013)

That's BEAUTIFUL! I hope you find it!


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Jul 24, 2013)

http://acpath.tumblr.com/post/56312394943/source

Here are non mossy planks. Still looking for the mossy ones.


----------



## Fairlee (Jul 24, 2013)

Ohhh checking at the source.

here's the one in the 2nd pic, faith 
http://kuroco0527.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-7.html#more


----------



## faithiefaith (Jul 24, 2013)

JaneyBriggs said:


> http://acpath.tumblr.com/post/56312394943/source
> 
> Here are non mossy planks. Still looking for the mossy ones.



Nice, nice :O :O Thank you!! I'll definitely just use these ones if I can't find the others. (creating my own is going to be awful)


Fairlee said:


> Ohhh checking at the source.
> 
> here's the one in the 2nd pic, faith
> http://kuroco0527.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-7.html#more


Awesome! Now I just need the other ones and I'll have a cute little bamboo forest going on. Thank you!! ^___^


----------



## billowillo (Jul 24, 2013)

I looked for a very long time and unfortunately could not find the QR codes for the mossy walkway. I did however find the original creator and his original post which is located here:

https://twitter.com/ejiejimushi/status/342560172054573056

Maybe you could send him a polite japanese tweet and ask for the other codes?


----------



## faithiefaith (Jul 24, 2013)

oh wow that is really good detective work. I um, well I don't know any japanese, maybe someone can make up a polite message to tweet for me? ^^;;;;


----------



## SeasprayCrossing (Jan 1, 2014)

I can find this! Let me just have a look..

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://pathmagic.tumblr.com/post/62687230091/the-grassy-or-mossy-bridge-a-lot-of-people-have here you go


----------

